# new father of 2 young children



## swx98a (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all,I'm new here.Let me introduce myself.
I'm father of 2 young children (4 and 7) living with my girlfreind who has 3 other kids.
I work as a truck driver and often away from home for a few days.My GF is an accountant
working at a busyness office.We are busy parents but happy.

Hope to here from you. See you all


----------

